# How to clean bathrooms



## merlen (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi there,
Last day, my friend asked me bathroom cleaning tip. She says that she used to clean it one in a week and within a week the dirt gets deposits on the grout and walls. This is a general problem faced by all. So I thought to make a post on this.
Here are some tips that I use to clean the bathroom. I normally use squeegees for cleaning. It is pretty easy to clean the walls and grout. Most of the people forget to clean the shower but remember that the showerhead contains thousands of microorganism which directly reaches the lungs. I usually tie the shower head with vinegar soaking over a night in order to burn out the microorganisms. Cleaning bowl is a bit difficult process. It is good to close the lid before flushing. Even though you flush the bowl, the germs linger to it. And that is the place where the most dangerous organisms reside. Clean the bowl thoroughly, use bleach or other disinfects for cleaning. Use the white vinegar or baking soda for cleaning the sink. You can use baby oil on the soap dish to keep the bar from sticking and slimming up. After once you did the cleaning, remember to clean yourself. It is always good to keep your bathroom germs free. I have seen an article mentioned some tips to make your bathroom healthy and gems free (http://www.dispenser.com/blog/organizedbath/8-tips-to-germ-proof-your-bathroom/) and think it will help you.


----------



## Designlover (May 15, 2018)

These are great tips for keeping your bathroom clean! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

One thing I use when cleaning toilets is a stiff sponge. I find a good quality sponge cleans miles better than any toilet brush I've ever used.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have found that if I leave the door open the chickens and ravens carry most of it away.


----------

